# Old jumpers, maybe telephone?



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone seen like these before


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that at the TELCO :001_huh:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool. Where did you find them? Was there a body nearby?


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont know they look like panel keys

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Look like what security guards use to use to check in at different check points in a building.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

The wire sure reminds me of telephone.


----------



## JHarris42 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty cool... They look like keys to a lock box to me :no:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

They look a bit like P C Pins ?

Did they plug into some sort of socket connecttion ?

:whistling2:


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

I remember seeing that as part of a game in an antique store. Something like "Operation"


----------

